# Cheapest ride times - Northern NJ



## Darthvita (Mar 7, 2020)

Anyone know what the cheapest ride times are in Northern NJ. I would think nighttime on weekends would be more expensive, but on a Saturday at 2pm prices are almost double? I mainly ride in Moriis, Essex, and union counties, so if anyone know I would be very thankful.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Don't like the rates... Buy a Car.


----------



## Darthvita (Mar 7, 2020)

Really? I never said I didn't like the rates, even during a surge it's cheaper than a taxi. I just wanna know when it's cheaper and how they evaluate a "busy" time.


----------



## MrsCaLi (May 31, 2016)

It’s all about when people are requesting rides. 11am-2pm tends to be surgeless. All other times are hit or miss. If you’re looking for a specific route they advertise the ride pass to help you save on commuting costs. It’s 9.99 but your ride will never be surged.


----------

